# Making grooming a better experience?



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I've tried giving treats in the bath. I've tried reassuring him. I've tried different temperature water. Freddie still doesn't like bath time.

It's not to the point where he won't even go in the bathroom (he follows me in all the time), but whenever his little body gets wet, he tries to climb out of the tub and whimpers.

Is there something I should consider doing differently/better?

He also doesn't like me spraying detangler on him. He tolerates me brushing him, but whenever the spray comes out, he can't get away fast enough.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Time. 

Brody still doesn't like bath time, but over time he just got more co-operative (resigned to his fate) about it. 

When he was little he was trying to crawl up me and out of the tub, anything to get away. Now, he's pretty good and stands there for me. It just slowly got better with time.

Obviously, I still try to make it as pleasant as possible, but it's never going to be his favourite thing.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

misstray said:


> Time.
> 
> Brody still doesn't like bath time, but over time he just got more co-operative (resigned to his fate) about it.
> 
> ...


I thought this might be the case. I'm just going to be persistent 
Thanks!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

What about getting some water floating toys and letting him just play in water sometimes so that he has some happy non-grooming water experiences. 

As far as de-tangling spray...are there wipes that do the same thing? Or a foam? Also, sometimes I spray the stuff onto the brush and then brush it in. Probably not as effective but I did it when Bama was really little to help put it on evenly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Tracy. I don't think many of them get to the point that they LIKE baths (or grooming) but they learn that it is a part of life they have to tolerate. The important part is to make sure you are gentle but firm. Make sure they have no REASON to be scared of being hurt, and then just carry on. If you act sympathetic, you give them another reason to carry on. So just be bright and cheery, and keep doing what you need to do!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Do any Havs like baths? Miss Yorkie loves her bubble baths. I'm not sure how my mom got her to love them, but she does. I will ask her what her secret is. Yorkie also loves dressing up...not sure if its the wearing of the clothes that excites her or all the happy positive attention she gets when she does it. Although she has never liked barrets in her hair. Always tries to get them out.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ewokpup, Miss Yorkie sounds like a character. I don't know if Yorkies as a breed like baths, though clearly there are breeds who are naturally comfortable in water. I really like your idea of trying some water toys, and just letting the dog be in the water without being bathed. I have no idea if he will like it, but maybe I'll try it on one of these long winter evenings when there's nothing much going on. I'll let you know how it goes! 

-- Eileen


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

None of them really like it, they just tolerate it. Be matter of fact about it, don't reward bad behaviour (only give treats when they are calm, don't use them to bride them into good behaviour as you'll just reinforce the bad). I don't fill the tub with water, that freaks her out. I use the spray attachment on the shower head, wet her down, then use diluted shampoo so i can get it on quickly. Once she's suds up i do a rinse, then the conditioner. I give her a nice massage with the conditioner and she likes that. I give her lots of treats them too, to make it a really pleasant experience. then a rinse, wrap in a towel and lots of cuddles. I got the whole process including the blowdry down to less than an hour.

For the detangling spray, try covering the face with your hand or a towel. I find doing that when she's attached on the grooming table makes it much easier. Mine also runs and hides when she sees a spray bottle.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Neither of mine like baths but they don't try to jump out. The second they suspect grooming time its under the bed. They even know the drawer that their comb and brush are when I go to open it zoom under the bed. All I have to do is say treat and they come running out. Gee you would think they would catch on to my bribes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All my guys love bathing and grooming and after I have trained them...the food treat is only after they "all have been groomed or there is a big knot and I pull too hard", they all try to be first. My guys see it as special attention time. If Misty gets bitten by a flea she needs to be bathed with a shampoo left in for 15 mins. we use a timer and she gets excited when it dings to be rinsed. Khloe needs special attention to her eye area and loves the water (she is my dock diver). Most dogs can learn to love grooming/bath time, some will like one better then the other. Go slow and spend more time on the areas they like brushed like the back or sides, start out with legs, arms, face, and sensitive areas slowly and go back frequently and do use corn starch on the tangled areas just rub it in leave it for awhile, then try. 

Most dogs do not like spray bottles, make for sure the nozzle is not clogged and sprays out gently, I always start by showing my dog the comb and spritzing and combing (sometimes they like to smell first), work up to spraying the dog, never in the face or at them. For faces and beards I spray one of those cotton cosmetic rounds and soak it, then I wipe it on the face areas.

I seldom use the grooming table or arm, I am lazy (I am also not showing), I do it on the floor watching tv and also get them to practice stand for exam (boy am I lazy). I never start grooming on a table I work up to it. Anyone can get their dogs to this point it takes time and patience, some dogs are faster then others, one to six months is not a long time in the life time of your pal. Don't be afraid to treat often in the beginning, high quality treats, you will taper off later. Some dogs like to be rewarded with play my girl Khloe expects to play fetch after, she then kills and punishes her toys before bring them back to be thrown again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> Ewokpup, Miss Yorkie sounds like a character. I don't know if Yorkies as a breed like baths, though clearly there are breeds who are naturally comfortable in water. I really like your idea of trying some water toys, and just letting the dog be in the water without being bathed. I have no idea if he will like it, but maybe I'll try it on one of these long winter evenings when there's nothing much going on. I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> -- Eileen


Even the Labs and water spaniels I know don't like water once there is shampoo involved. Now, give them a nice black muddy swamp, any day!!!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> None of them really like it, they just tolerate it. Be matter of fact about it, don't reward bad behaviour (only give treats when they are calm, don't use them to bride them into good behaviour as you'll just reinforce the bad). I don't fill the tub with water, that freaks her out. I use the spray attachment on the shower head, wet her down, then use diluted shampoo so i can get it on quickly. Once she's suds up i do a rinse, then the conditioner. I give her a nice massage with the conditioner and she likes that. I give her lots of treats them too, to make it a really pleasant experience. then a rinse, wrap in a towel and lots of cuddles. I got the whole process including the blowdry down to less than an hour.
> 
> For the detangling spray, try covering the face with your hand or a towel. I find doing that when she's attached on the grooming table makes it much easier. Mine also runs and hides when she sees a spray bottle.


This is very close to my routine, except to say that I wash him in the kitchen sink, so he's not in standing water at all... I just wet, wash and rinse with the spray nozzle on the sink.

One thing that I have seen, both with Kodi and other dogs is that they can be VERY unhappy on slipper footing. So a rubber mat in the bottom of the sink or bath tub can make them more comfortable. I use the top of my washer for grooming, and have a rubber backed bathmat on top, so that Kodi has secure footing there too. Also, a grooming slip, so that I have both hands free made grooming MUCH easier.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy was running away from the spray bottle of conditioner too. I finally decided to put something over the bottom of it (gave it a different look) and it worked. He wasn't as freaked out about the spraying. Not sure how long it will last, but it seems to be working for now. He also doesn't like his baths, but he goes in the sink with a nice padded bottom and I use the sprayer on him (gently to start off and then a little more pressure when we get to rinse time). He doesn't like grooming either, but will tolerate it as long as he has a bully stick to chew on while I'm brushing. I'll take it LOL. He just turned 8 months old yesterday and is BRATTY!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Quincy was running away from the spray bottle of conditioner too. I finally decided to put something over the bottom of it (gave it a different look) and it worked. He wasn't as freaked out about the spraying. Not sure how long it will last, but it seems to be working for now. He also doesn't like his baths, but he goes in the sink with a nice padded bottom and I use the sprayer on him (gently to start off and then a little more pressure when we get to rinse time). He doesn't like grooming either, but will tolerate it as long as he has a bully stick to chew on while I'm brushing. I'll take it LOL. He just turned 8 months old yesterday and is BRATTY!


Oh! That's another thing I do. While I use the full-strength spray on his body, when I rinse Kodi's face, I use as low pressure as I can create with my spray head. It takes longer to rinse that way, but he definitely objects less.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine don't like baths but learn to tolerate them. I have a laundry tub I put in the bathtub with a mat at the bottom. I have a hand held shower head too. I never give treats in the tub. When they are learning to be dried and brushed, I might give a small treat on the table (I use a groooming table) if they've been very patient for what must seem like a long time for a dog; but generally mostly wait until done and all the dogs get a treat. They love the after bath or grooming treats and if I want to do another dog or two, they almost beg to be next. It does take time, though.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

All excellent advice, thanks so much everyone!

Yes, I think I have been reinforcing his nervous behaviour by trying to reassure him in the tub. I think I will be doing more silent tubbing, or maybe even put some music on while we have bath time. 

The rubber mat in the tub is a great idea -- I will definitely do that (and will also benefit me as I'm accident-prone and tend to slip and fall in the tub often myself! haha).

As for the conditioner, I have noticed that putting it on my hands or on a brush definitely makes a different. I'll try the towel over the face while I do it though, and see if that makes a difference.

Any thoughts on whether to condition and rinse or just spray diluted conditioner? Freddie tends to look greasy when I use conditioner in the tub, but his hair is also getting longer and I've found a mat from time to time lately. He's got a very soft coat naturally, but I am just trying to eliminate tangling...lightweight conditioner?


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I take Tino in the shower with me every Sunday night. He stands on the built-in tiled bench and I use the sprayer on him, on soft setting. For his head and face, I use a washcloth soaked in water, the squeeze the water over his head, beard, etc--this way I can out the water just where it needs to go. It takes more time but he tolerates it well and I think it keeps him from being afraid of the sprayer. He prefers the shower bench to the tub. Last Sunday he didn't make a peep while I bathed him. I use a lightweight conditioner and rinse well. While the conditioner is setting I work out the eye boogers. I brush him every night with a little pin brush--no matting yet. He chews a bully or pig ear while I brush. He even rolls over and lets me brush his belly--so cute! Sometimes he doesn't tolerate brushing as well so I let it go--I figure it's a long term game and the important thing is to keep working at it a little every day, just like everything else. (I sound more Zen than I really am lol.)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

